# How about you?



## papricka (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello! I was just curious to know a few questions! 
How many rats do you have?
Males or Females?
Are they all kept in the same cage? If not how many cages do you have and what/how many rats are in each cage?
What are your rats names?
Thanks!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello
How many rats do you have? 12
Males or Females? 4 males 8 females
Are they all kept in the same cage? If not how many cages do you have and what/how many rats are in each cage? My 4 boys live together and 6 of my girls live together,Then i have two other girls in another cage. So i have about 3 cages (also spares)
What are your rats names?
Boys: Nazarath , Prince, Xavier, & Chatter
Girls: Topaz, Takota, Tiny, Xandria, Blance (Blansh, it's the girly form for white in french), Snowy, Chip, & Shadow


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

*How many rats do you have?*

I have 12 

*Males or Females?*

4 females, 8 males.

*Are they all kept in the same cage?*

Yep! Everyone's spayed and neutered.

*What are your rats names?*

Mulligan, Fitzherbert, Widdershins, Nigel, Squeebottoms, Polka, Witch Hazel, Periwinkle, Dwarf Planet, Russia, Fergie, and Emma.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

How many rats do you have? 2
Males or Females? Males
Are they all kept in the same cage? Yes
What are your rats names? Jay and Silent Bob


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I have three female rats, all in the same cage, named Poopsmith, Ratlas Shrugged, and Blanche.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Two males, Jake and Edward; two females, Acid and Maromi.

Kept seprately until altered. After that, they'll be moved into a spacious Ferret Nation. :3


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I have seven males Jackson, Iriquois, mister sniffles, little man, steve, fizzgig and sebastion.

Jackson Iriquois and Steve are all in the same cage, Mister Sniffles is a loner rat and that is how he likes it LoL, fizzgig and little man just got introduced to the same cage today and sebastian is still in quaruntine. I am hoping that sebastian and mister sniffles will get along once sebastian gets big enough. I have two cages all six big boys are in one cage that is seperated into three areas and sebastian is in a little cage just right for him (he is five - six weeks old)


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

_How many rats do you have?_

I have two.

_Males or Females?_

Females.

_Are they all kept in the same cage? If not how many cages do you have and what/how many rats are in each cage?_

They have not finished their introduction process so they are in seperate cages right now. I have one normal sized cage and the travel cage I bought for Milly's introduction. I am working on buying a second large cage and later on a larger cage for them to share.


_What are your rats names?
Thanks!_

Their names are Angelina Doris and Millicent Bulstrode. Angelina Doris goes by Doris, Millicent goes by Mrs. Bulstrode, Millicent, Milly, Millicent the Mighty, Mighty Milly, and so on and so forth!


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

How many rats do you have?

I have three.

Males or Females?

Females.

Are they all kept in the same cage? If not how many cages do you have and what/how many rats are in each cage?

Same cage now. I keep the small rats in the temp cage until they are old/big enough to go in the "ferret cage". 


What are your rats names?
Thanks!

LittleLucy, MisticMisty, JamieLynn.


----------



## Dimitrius (Mar 19, 2007)

*How many rats do you have?*
At the moment? 0
In a little over a month? 2! 
*Males or Females?*
Males
*Are they all kept in the same cage? If not how many cages do you have and what/how many rats are in each cage?*
They will be in the same cage.
*What are your rats names?*
They will be named Dagger & Riot (I know the names sound violent, but that's coincidental. There's a story behind the names, and I'll tell the story when I get my rats and post pictures for you guys to meet them!)


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Those are awesome names Dimitrius! One of my friends named there rats Grim and Reaper xD .


----------



## Dimitrius (Mar 19, 2007)

Doesn't that person post here, sometimes? I know I recognize the names!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah, hehe. He hasnt been on in a while becuase he just moved, I talk to him on myspace though. His boys are doing great and causing trouble as usual. lol


----------



## Dimitrius (Mar 19, 2007)

Awesome. 
I'm so excited to get my boys.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

When are you getting them?


----------



## Dimitrius (Mar 19, 2007)

Hopefully the weekend of May 19th! They're supposed to be born any day now, I've been in contact with a breeder near me.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

How many rats do you have? 2! 

Males or Females? Males

Are they all kept in the same cage? If not how many cages do you have and what/how many rats are in each cage? Same cage 

What are your rats names? Oscar and Moss


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*How many rats do you have?*
32
*Males or Females?*
5 neutered males, 27 females (12 spayed)
*Are they all kept in the same cage? If not how many cages do you have and what/how many rats are in each cage?*
Rampaging Horde (12 females and Dilbert the neutered male) - FN 
Wildthings (2 females, 4 neutered males of which 1 is a mom, and the 3 are her 1/4-1/2 wild offspring...long story :roll: ) - R-695
Baby Cage (9 young females) - 2 R-680's stacked
Selene my huuuuuge famous ratguide girl and her tiny rescue friend Portia - R-680
Moth - rat aggressive girl - R-660
Hestia - another rat aggressive girl - Guinea pig cage modified
*What are your rats names?*
Horde - Brie, Dilbert, Vesta, Valora, Kyrie, Kamali, Aura, Terra, Prima, Lucine, Zuri, Asha and Adia 
Wildthings - Rennie, Teya, Bear, Tucker, Beni and Ortiz
Baby Cage - Bronwen, Faline, Dolci, Angel, Megan, Kismet, Cleo, Tosca and Fayth
then Selene, Portia, Hestia and Moth.

(my fingers hurt now :roll


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

How many rats do you have? *2*
Males or Females? *Females*
Are they all kept in the same cage? *Yes*
What are your rats names? *Ratatouille and Lil' Buddy*


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

Lets see.... I have three wonderful female rats named Lucy, Pearl, & Grace. They are all kept in the same cage , even though I go through cages like hotcakes  In the future I'll be keeping two rats instead of three so there is more room and less chaos. (even though I love them like they're my children) 
<3


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

papricka said:


> Hello! I was just curious to know a few questions!
> How many rats do you have?


Three!


> Males or Females?


All boys.


> Are they all kept in the same cage? If not how many cages do you have and what/how many rats are in each cage?


All in the same cage, plus the spare cage if necessary.


> What are your rats names?
> Thanks!


 Bacardi, Pernod, and Guinness.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

_How many rats do you have?_
14.

_Males or Females?_
All males.

_Are they all kept in the same cage? If not how many cages do you have and what/how many rats are in each cage?_
One is one of the "freak" rats that can't live with other rats. He lives on his own. Right now, my old old guy is living the rest of his life out in a cage of his own. The rest of my boys share a cage, though it's split into 2 sections right now. There's 11 in there, but that will be 12 when my newest boy is out of quarantine.

_What are your rats names?_
Nicodemus, Chester, Stewart (AKA Stewie), Nip, Tuck, Nibbles, Nougat, Snickers, Sirius, Orion, Splash, ****, Rodent and Atari.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

How many rats do you have?
7 but i'll have 8 on monday when the baby comes home

Males or Females?
all females but the new baby is a boy who will be neutered on the 25th

Are they all kept in the same cage? If not how many cages do you have and what/how many rats are in each cage?
they will be all in the same cage eventually. but right now i have a sick rat in isolation to keep her at least a little less rambunctous so she doesn't hurt herself. and then the baby boy will be on his own until after his operation and he's "safe" to put in with the girls. the main cage is 3 hagen chinchilla cages wired together to make quite the tower (its nearly 6 feet tall). 

What are your rats names?
(in order of oldest to youngest) Spider, Iedani, Violet aka ratty-rat, Kakushi, Twix, Tween, Sweetipie and Bribery


----------



## keiralaw (Apr 11, 2007)

How many rats do you have?

Currently i have 0 but i will soon be getting 2

Males or Females?

Planning on getting males

Are they all kept in the same cage? If not how many cages do you have and what/how many rats are in each cage?

Yes they will be kept in the same cage 

What are your rats names?

Planning on calling them Templeton and Wilbur hehe from charlottes web


----------

